# Các lỗi thường gặp của máy ép bùn khung bản



## daidongtienphat (26 Tháng tư 2021)

*Máy ép bùn khung bản* là thiết bị ép bùn được ứng phổ phổ biến hiện nay. Vì đây là thiết bị có khả năng tạo ra những mẻ bùn có độ ẩm thấp. Độ ẩm bùn sau khi ép dưới 65%. Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình sử dụng chắc chắn cũng sẽ có lúc thiết bị gặp phải 1 số sự cố. Vì vậy để hỗ trợ quý khách hàng, chúng tôi xin đưa ra lỗi và sự cố mà máy ép bùn này thường gặp.

https://1.bp.************/-fENF45OV6yc/X5aV5oMz9tI/AAAAAAAAFUs/ld0kGYys7SsHJ8WihTwB5F_Pbd3vkEF4wCLcBGAsYHQ/w437-h437/may-ep-bun-khung-ban-cho-nganh-cao-lanh.jpg
_Máy ép bùn khung bản_​
I. CÁC SỰ CỐ MÁY ÉP BÙN KHUNG BẢN THƯỜNG XUYÊN GẶP PHẢI​1. Vải lọc bùn bị rách, tắc nghẽn

vải lọc bùn là phụ kiện quan trọng trong hệ thống cấu tạo của máy ép bùn khung bản. Đây là bộ phận trực tiếp ép lọc bùn. Do đó vải lọc rất có thể sẽ bị rách hoặc các bùn cặn bám vào gây tắc vải. Vì vậy bên cạnh việc lựa chọn vải lọc bùn phù hợp thì các nhà đầu tư nên kiểm tra cũng như thay vải lọc thường xuyên, định kì để tăng hiệu quả lọc ép hơn.

2. Kiểm tra bơm có bị hư hỏng không

3. Kiểm tra đế chắc chắn hay không

4. Kiểm tra khung bản lọc

Bên cạnh vải lọc bùn thì khung bản lọc cũng là phụ kiện cần được kiểm tra kĩ càng vì rất hay gặp sự cố. Hiện nay khung bản chủ yếu được làm bằng nhựa nguyên chất, độ bền cao. Tuy nhiên nếu áp suất lọc cao thì khung bản cũng gặp trường hợp bị vỡ.

5. Ổ bi, dư thừa dầu bôi trơn

6. Kiểm tra máy nén khí và điều hòa khí

7. Lỗi van giảm áp….

https://1.bp.************/-el9BCuWCTcA/X4VcthBxUkI/AAAAAAAAFNs/tpWT-N0XeEcLi8D1OYpqVEe9JvgCPXmcgCLcBGAsYHQ/w531-h399/may-ep-bun-khung-ban-duoc-lua-chon-xu-ly-bun-sinh-hoc.jpg
Máy ép bùn khung bản tạo ra các mẻ bùn khô​
II. MUA MÁY ÉP BÙN KHUNG BẢN Ở ĐÂU ĐỂ ĐƯỢC HỖ TRỢ BẢO HÀNH TỐT NHẤT​Hiện nay, bên cạnh lựa chọn máy ép bùn phù hợp thì các nhà đầu tư nên lưu ý đến đơn vị sản xuất. Vì nếu mua được máy ép bùn từ công ty sản xuất thì giá thành sẽ rẻ. Bảo hành nhanh chóng.

Tại Việt Nam, quý khách hàng nên mua máy ép bùn tại Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát. Đây là đơn vị chuyên sản xuất 3 dòng máy ép bùn gồm: Máy ép bùn khung bản, máy ép bùn băng tải, máy ép bùn trục vít.

Đối với dòng máy ép bùn khung bản. Đây là thiết bị được công ty nghiên cứu và sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại. Giá máy cạnh tranh, thời gian bảo hành 18 tháng. Đặc biệt, với những sự cố mà máy ép bùn nếu có, công ty đều hỗ trợ nhanh chóng, chính xác. Vì vậy dịch vụ của công ty rất được khách hàng đánh giá cao. Liên hệ tư vấn mua máy ép bùn: 0274 6535 168.

https://1.bp.************/-vl1QffRNEHQ/X4amwVnq_NI/AAAAAAAAFPQ/Hb-sNSIc5pw3Afe3vFgWff-qmNFTvbwVgCLcBGAsYHQ/w608-h427/may-ep-bun-truc-vit-chinh-hang-dotapha.jpg
Máy ép bùn trục vít Dotapha​*
CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI ĐỒNG TIẾN PHÁT*

Hotline: 0274 6535 168

Email: mayepbun@daidongtienphat.com

Văn phòng Miền Nam: 617 -618 Đường Thuận An Hòa, An Phú, Thuận An, Bình Dương

Văn phòng Miền Bắc: Số 39, Ngõ 100/27 Phố Sài Đồng, P. Sài Đồng, Q. Long Biên, TP. Hà Nội


----------

